# Super-DMZ Rx Review



## Arnold (May 3, 2011)

I get a lot of emails with feedback reviews, I thought I would post this one:

(unedited)



> I purchased the super dmz rx deal with 3 bottles 4 weeks ago. I thought i would give some feedback so far. First week i did 1 pill a day 2nd week i did 2 pills a day 3rd week i did 3 pills a day and this week the 4th week im doing 3 pills a day. Ive gained 23 pounds of lean muscle mass so far. Well bulked muscle with no bloat problems. Im a experienced AAS user but only been taking these to see what these only do. Dbol is crap compared to this. Anadrol i did once before and it has more of a bloat effect than anything. Its worthless. I would compare this product to the original Methyl-1-Alpha from legal gear that was banned. Not the reproductions. This is a very good product 10 out of 10. You should change the names on the lable and put orange peel 400mg or something lol. Once FDA finds out what your selling, this stuff will be banned. I want to keep coming back and buying more lol. I am taking Liv.52 and ill be taking super dmz for 8 weeks then using clomid because my balls already are missing in action lol. Thanks alot for a great product
> *-Ryan *


Super-DMZ Rx will be back in stock by this Friday!

http://www.ironmaglabs.com/superdrol-dmz.php


----------



## Gena Marie (May 3, 2011)

Thank you for the amazing review.  We are glad to hear you like our products


----------



## SFW (May 3, 2011)

As one of the original product testers for this, i must say i enjoyed it immensely. Its only a matter of time before this and other otc hormones slowly dissapear and become a thing of the past. Its a great spring/summer recomp or cutting agent. Stay within dosing guidelines and sides shold be non existent or minimal.

Methadrol extreme was better suited for fall/winter bulkng. Good to use with or without injectable AAS btw, to kickstart or finish up a cycle.


----------



## Arnold (May 3, 2011)

I urge everyone to try our latest product *Cyanostane Rx* its perfect for a spring/summer cutting cycle!


----------



## Arnold (May 20, 2011)

another unsolicited review I received today, this one is on Metha-drol Extreme:



> Hello IML. I have a question about Metha-Drol Extreme. I'm 38 y.o. and been into ProHoomones for 6 years. So I'm not really a newbie, but I'm almost through my 2nd bottle of this stuff at 2-3 a day and my temper is out of control. This is by far the best stuff available as I'm. 201 pounds from 176 in march. I'm stronger than I've ever been but nobody can stand to be around me. What is my next step in your product line to regain my rationality but keep my gains. Thank you for your time and EXCELLENT products.
> *-Zack*



Metha-drol Extreme


----------



## AznTomahawk (May 23, 2011)

Orbit Nutrition is a great place to pick this up at.


----------



## yjyankee (May 24, 2011)

Thinking of getting a bottle of the DMZ to run later this summer/fall.  Looks good.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2011)

OTC gears . . ya'll lucky to have them


----------



## AznTomahawk (May 24, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> OTC gears . . ya'll lucky to have them


 Agreed, it is nice to have stuff this strong be legal.


----------



## Link320 (Oct 9, 2011)

*About super dmz ex*

I really want to run a cycle of super dmz but the whole stack is really too much pills to take. I am thinking going to run the super dmz in a pulse cycle for 8 weeks but can any one tell me what should I stak with for anti estrogen and pct insted of 6 bottle what are re important one I should get.


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 10, 2011)

How many days for it to kick in?


----------



## GMO (Oct 10, 2011)

I def wouldn't say that d-bol and anadrol are worthless.  I get awesome gains off both of those compounds.

That being said Super DMZ is def more potent mg per mg and will blow you the fuck up with lean mass.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 10, 2011)

Link320 said:


> I really want to run a cycle of super dmz but the whole stack is really too much pills to take. I am thinking going to run the super dmz in a pulse cycle for 8 weeks but can any one tell me what should I stak with for anti estrogen and pct insted of 6 bottle what are re important one I should get.


 super dmz cycle support and clomid. My friend is running the same setup super dmz 2 caps a day for 4 weeks hes been takin cycle support everyday with it and is running clomid for pct and he has made serious gains in streinght and size with almost no water weight and NO sides. im kicking of my cycle with with dmz just buy it u wont be dispointed


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 10, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> super dmz cycle support and clomid. My friend is running the same setup super dmz 2 caps a day for 4 weeks hes been takin cycle support everyday with it and is running clomid for pct and he has made serious gains in streinght and size with almost no water weight and NO sides. im kicking of my cycle with with dmz just buy it u wont be dispointed



I just relized that if I get my naps order that I'll be kicking off a tren/test cycle with DMZ and ending with halo. 
Lol god help me


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 10, 2011)

crazyotter said:


> I just relized that if I get my naps order that I'll be kicking off a tren/test cycle with DMZ and ending with halo.
> Lol god help me


 haha lucky bastard i hiope naps fixes things i wanna try some goodies from them


----------



## Kleen (Oct 13, 2011)

Link320 said:


> I really want to run a cycle of super dmz but the whole stack is really too much pills to take. I am thinking going to run the super dmz in a pulse cycle for 8 weeks but can any one tell me what should I stak with for anti estrogen and pct insted of 6 bottle what are re important one I should get.





crazyotter said:


> I just relized that if I get my naps order that I'll be kicking off a tren/test cycle with DMZ and ending with halo.
> Lol god help me


Nice! I ran Super DMZ at 20 mgs a day and put on 16 pounds all together and leaned up in the process. An AI isn't really need while on but post I would recommend it and a SERM. If in a pulse you can probably get away with a really good OTC PCT but I don't know. 

This stuff if bad ass. I have a log on here somewhere for it with pics.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 13, 2011)

GMO said:


> I def wouldn't say that d-bol and anadrol are worthless.  I get awesome gains off both of those compounds.
> 
> That being said Super DMZ is def more potent mg per mg and will blow you the fuck up with lean mass.


I really want to know what D-bol is like compared to SuperDMZ, I get mad lethargy off of DMZ so if it not lethargy causing, I will definitely try it.


----------

